# Installation Virtual PC 2007



## rostiger Nagel (2 April 2009)

Guten Morgen,
ich möchte die Virtual PC 2007 von MS auf meinem Rechner installieren.
Auf dieser Maschine möchte ich dann später flexibel 2007 zur Wartungszwecken installieren.
Ich habe allerdings noch keine vernünftige Anleitung gefunden, hat hier
jemand ein paar Tip's wie ich vorgehen soll und was ich beachten muß....?

Vielen Dank im voraus...!

gruß helmut


----------



## Cerberus (2 April 2009)

Vllt hilft dir *das* weiter.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 April 2009)

...
so jetzt bin, dank der Hilfe vom "Cerberus" ein wenig weiter gekommen. Habe flexible auf der Virtuellen Maschine installiert....so weit, so gut.
...
jetzt möchte ich den Lizens Key von meinen richtigen Rechner nutzen, das
soll auch irgendwie gehen....aber wie...?
...
hat da jemand einen Tip für mich, gruß helmut


----------



## Homer79 (7 April 2009)

du kannst zwischen der vm und deinem rechner eine netzwerkverbindung herstellen, damit kannst du dann deinen lizenzkey verschieben...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 April 2009)

...
das mit dem hin und her schieben wollte ich eigendlich vermeiden, ich hatte eigendlich gedacht über den ALM die Rechner zu verbinden.
Das klappt aber irgendwie nicht.
...
oder über Shared-Folder auf die Lizens im Hauptrechner zu zugreifen.
...
macht das hier irgendwie jemand...?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 April 2009)

...
nach einigen herumprobieren bin ich ein wenig weiter, ich muß als Netzwerk ein "Loopback-Adapter" auf dem Host installieren.
Auf dem Gastsystem muß ich dann den entsprechend die IP Adresse vergeben. 





> Host
> IP-Adresse: 192.168.1.1
> Subnetmaske: 255.255.255.0
> Gast
> ...


 
In den Netzwerkeinstellungen der VM muß ich dann unter anderen,
natürlich das Loopbackadapter anwählen



...
das pingen Host <-> Gast Funktioniert




...
so jetzt möchte ich aus dem ALM die Rechner Host (LAP74) - Gast
miteinander verheiraten. Das klappt aber irgendwie nicht.


...
Nehme ich einen anderen Rechner der am richtigem Netz hängt (LAP31),
funktioniert das sehr gut und ich sehe die Lizensen.


...
hat jemand irgendeinen Tip für mich...?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 April 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...
> 
> so jetzt möchte ich aus dem ALM die Rechner Host (LAP74) - Gast
> miteinander verheiraten. Das klappt aber irgendwie nicht.



Ist die Firewall entsprechend eingestellt?
Ansonsten probier mal direkt die IP-Adresse anstatt des Rechnernamens einzugeben.
Dann gibt es beim ALM noch eine Einstellung um das übertragen von Lizenzen zu verbieten bzw. freizugeben.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 April 2009)

Hi Thomas,
...
Firewall ist offen auf beiden seiten
...
IP habe ich nach deinen Vorschlag mal
Manuell eingegeben, wird sofort als LAP74
erkannt. Wird aber mit der Meldung:
"Der Rechner 'LAP74' ist nicht erreichbar"
abgebrochen.
...
Die einstellungen im ALM müssen eigendlich 
passen, es funktioniert ja mit dem anderen
Rechner.
...
Wenn das so weiter geht male ich wieder
Ostereier an....


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 April 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Wenn das so weiter geht male ich wieder
> Ostereier an....


Dann können wir zusammen malen, ich habe bei VMware gerade das gleiche Problem.

Dort kann ich mir nur vom "echten" PC zur VM verbinden. Wenn ich die Verbindung von der VM zum Echten aufbauen will bekomme ich die gleiche Meldung. Kannst ja einfach auch mal die andere Richtung probieren ob es dann funktioniert.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 April 2009)

...habe es gerade in beide richtungen versucht,
aber beim ALM4.0 kann man einen Port einrichten
wozu habe ich nicht verstanden...

...ich habe kürzlich mit der Hotline von Siemens darüber
gesprochen VM-Ware nutzen die und soll sogar funktionieren,
nur mit Virtual PC kannten die sich nicht aus....


----------

